# Just Installed AEM COI and Have an Issue



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I am no help as I have a GenI without a CAI.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ahenriksen (Sep 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/welcome.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Welcome" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I am no help as I have a GenI without a CAI.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thank you, Blasirl! I just posted to the New Member Introduction forum.


----------



## ahenriksen (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, I gave up and am returning the AEM CAI. I couldn't stand the sound it makes... its like a broken blow off valve.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

ahenriksen said:


> Well, I gave up and am returning the AEM CAI. I couldn't stand the sound it makes... its like a broken blow off valve.


You didn't give a ton of info but to me it just sounds like you're talking about the wastegate blow off sound, which is the main reason people buy cold air intakes haha. Ah well.


----------

